# IMSI



## Garrioch (Feb 27, 2013)

As far as I am aware there is no clinic in Scotland that does IMSI. Can anyone advise me where the nearest clinic is as I think this might improve our chances of a successful cycle after an unsuccessful ICSI cycle. For those have had IMSI did it give you a BFP?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,


Didn't want to read and run. Just out of interest, why d'you think IMSI will improve things? Does your OH have morphology issues? Maybe it's worth investigating his side of things if you think there's a sperm issue? With IMSI, this takes a lot of time (incl using ICSI after), so I think you need to make sure it's the best option. Or doing some more investigations on both of you, eg karyotype, plus thyroid, Vit D for yourself (if you haven't done this already). 


There are lots of clinics offering IMSI (also PICSI), both in the UK and overseas.


x


----------



## Garrioch (Feb 27, 2013)

My husbands morphology came back 1-2% normal. We are both on preconception vitamins . I also take royal jelly and vitamin d. My husband takes addition vit c and zinc. Still waiting for our review appointment for failed ICSI cycle. None of our remaining embryos made it to blastocyst. Read online that that day 3 onwards it's the sperm DNA that takes over. Was just wondering if IMSI would help identify sperm that is morphological normal. Tried looking on the HFEA website to see what clinics offer IMSI but could not find anything . We would be looking at the closest clinic to Glasgow


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

So you had a day 3 transfer then? Interesting to find out why your clinic didn't take all the embies to blast. It's not that the sperm DNA takes over after day 3, that's when the sperm info is introduced. Up to day 3 the egg side does the division all on its own. So after day 3 the egg info has to be perfect, the sperm info has to be perfect, and together they need to make a competent embryo. And then the lining has to be the perfect environment for it.


It does sound like your DH has poor morphology though so IMSI may help with this. Or he may have had a bad sample the day of EC. I'll have a look and see if I can find clinics near you... It may actually be easier to get a flight elsewhere in the UK/Europe, depending on the clinic's results.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a look but it's difficult to find the clinics. I know Care (Nottingham and Manchester) and Lister (London) do IMSI, as do Reprofit and Gennet in Czech Republic, and Serum in Athens. 


Good luck.


----------



## Garrioch (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks jo_11. We used EEVA to try and identify the best embryos . With EEVA it's always a 3dt. We had 2 high predictors and two low predictors. Had one of the high predictors transferred back and then the rest were left to develop onto blastocysts - none made it. At day 3 I had x1 10 cell x 2 8 cell and x 1 7 cell. Was really disappointed that the others never made it as they all looked good on day 3


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Garrioch 

So sorry to read of your bfn, 

When I cycled with gcrm I asked them why they didn't use imsi and they didn't rate it, as they felt that they got enough success from ICSI.  

The lister is a great clinic that does imsi, I think it takes a closer look at the sperm and then uses the grade 1 sperm or grade 2 if there are no grade 1,s present. After our failed ICSI I got my hubbie to have the sperm dna frag test too just to rule this out, as if it's over 30% it can be problematic.

As you used Eeva this is a great indication of the egg quality as between day 1 and 3 as Jo mentions it's the egg doing the work and then day 3 onwards the sperm dna kicks in so I think marco will definitely lean towards the sperm being the issue for your cycle.

I am sorry again and good luck with your journey

Xxxxx


----------



## Garrioch (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you. Was hoping being on wellman, vitamin c and zinc would have helped sperm quality. Not too sure what dose of vitamin c and zinc he should be taking - maybe increasing the dose might help. Is there any other supplements he could take?


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Garrioch 

My hubby is on 1000 vit c , 800 vit e, 20 zinc and he is also on coq10 for motility 100mg capsules 

It depends how long your hubby was on wellmans etc as usually takes at least 72 days. For new sperm so and that will be the time for the vits to kick in.

Also another thing I was told is to keep things fresh sperm wise sorry tmi, but that way it's out with old sperm and in with the new so to speak and the fresher is usually better quality. I tried this method before my hubby's dna frag test and his results came back good, but who knows if it was that too, we will just keep trying everything.

Finally another vitamin that is said to help morphology is pyngenol ( French maritime pine bark) my hubby takes 2  tabs per day which equals 60mg it's some sort of super antioxidant, you can get it from healthspan , we will wait to see his morph results next month as like your hubby he is 3% which is not good and his motility hovers at 40% sometimes less.  

Sorry for the ramble, if you need any further info please just shout 

Xx


----------



## Garrioch (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry for all the questions HopingAndPraying does your husband take these supplements in addition to wellman? My husband has been taking wellman for over a year now so if there was any benefits from it we should have seen them by now.


----------

